# Tegu trying to eat bark.



## TanMan57 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok so i was sitting on my bed watching tv and i heard crunching. So i look in his cage and see Zero eating bark! I opened the cage and he downed the small peice he had. He quickly went to eat another. So this time when I saw it I grabbed his body with one hand and held his head until he dropped it and then he ran away and ran back at me all pissed off and went to try and eat more! So i picked him up and put him in his feeding bin and fed him. Two days ago I tried to feed him and he didnt care. Yesterday he never came out even when i put food in his cage. He didnt eat very much eggs and only ate a tiny bit of ground beef. (I ran out of turkey yesterday so I gave him beef). Anyway is this the start of hibernation? Also it was funny he was trying to eat bark. Mmmmm tastey!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 21, 2009)

I think he was just hungry....Are you switching him to a different bedding?

Sounds like he wants to kick you arse most of the time.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 21, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I think he was just hungry....Are you switching him to a different bedding?
> 
> Sounds like he wants to kick you arse most of the time.


Now im switching to different bedding for two reasons one its commercial brand there for expensive and two he likes the taste. Ill be switching to some sort of soil mulch mix since theres no cypress out west. Yea hes a little jerk! He nice most of the time I usually dont want to bore you guys with that stuff. While i was carrying him back though I could have swore he farted but i guess it was my dog (who was walking behind me and is very vocal when it comes to gas) since lizards cannot fart. Or can they? Lol


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 22, 2009)

I saw in your first post that you put food in his enclosure.I don't want to tell you what to do but I don't recommend doing that.I think the reason why your Tegu was eating the mulch ( besides being hungry ) is that he probably got some food stuck on his feet or mouth from the last time he was eating and it got on to the mulch.Than when he was hungry again he smelled the food on the mulch and wanted to eat it.I would try to wash off his feet and face after he eats and than put him back into his enclosure.Since he ate some mulch I would give him a few luke warm/ warm baths a day for a few minutes.Also next time when you feed him some ground turkey put a little bit off cod liver oil in the turkey and mix it up or some all natural peanut butter ( my vet recommended it before ) for lubrication.That will help for the mulch to come out better.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 22, 2009)

txrepgirl said:


> I saw in your first post that you put food in his enclosure.I don't want to tell you what to do but I don't recommend doing that.I think the reason why your Tegu was eating the mulch ( besides being hungry ) is that he probably got some food stuck on his feet or mouth from the last time he was eating and it got on to the mulch.Than when he was hungry again he smelled the food on the mulch and wanted to eat it.I would try to wash off his feet and face after he eats and than put him back into his enclosure.Since he ate some mulch I would give him a few luke warm/ warm baths a day for a few minutes.Also next time when you feed him some ground turkey put a little bit off cod liver oil in the turkey and mix it up or some all natural peanut butter ( my vet recommended it before ) for lubrication.That will help for the mulch to come out better.


I dont feed him in his enclosure. I just put the food in there to see if he would come out and eat. I feed him in a feeding bin every day. I will be giving him a few baths to make sure he isnt backed up. The only cod liver oil they sell at my local grocery store is in pills.


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Ohhh OK. I'm sorry for the misunderstanding.I thought you did both.Do you think you could ask your pharmacist where you could get the gel cod liver oil casuls at ? Please keep us posted.Thank you.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 23, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> The only cod liver oil they sell at my local grocery store is in pills.



_Try Walgreens, Rite Aid or CVS, I just got 2 bottles (liquid not pills) last week from Walgreens and it was buy 1 get 1 free._


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 23, 2009)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> TanMan57 said:
> 
> 
> > The only cod liver oil they sell at my local grocery store is in pills.
> ...


Alright ill be going out to walgreens tonight.


----------

